# 3rd November drinks, Beeston/Nottingham



## mauvais (Oct 24, 2006)

Alright, alright, so I got pissed and ended up in Milton Keynes    

It seems that by some kind of agreement we have decided not only that we are going to the pub, but also when and where! Wow! This being the Vic in Beeston early on in the evening, then probably a train from the station next door to Nottingham itself - Malt Cross or somewhere like that - all on Friday 3rd November!

All open to negotiation if necessary but we might as well see who's up for going along with this plan! Cheers!


----------



## Supine (Oct 25, 2006)

nongham vote from me


----------



## 8ball (Oct 25, 2006)

I've got that day off!  

Meet y'all in the Vic when the pub opens


----------



## refugee (Oct 27, 2006)

When does it open on a Friday?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, I was sort of joking there but I imagine it opens at 11 or 12.


----------



## k_s (Oct 28, 2006)

Yay! pub!

I'll be looking shifty and wearing green.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess we need to figure out where/when we're going to meet the rest of you in Nottingham - Malt Cross at 9? Any better ideas?


----------



## refugee (Oct 31, 2006)

There's a train leaves Beeston at 9:02. We could be in the Malt Cross by 9:20 to the seats earlier arrivals have saved for us.


----------



## Supine (Oct 31, 2006)

I can probably make it down for half nine. So you guys will have nine hours head start on me ehhh!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, 2120 meet-up at Malt Cross.

What time at Vic to meet up?

I'll be the one wandering about looking confused.


----------



## refugee (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll probably be on the 6 o'clock train from nottingham. Big, old, long hair, beard, glasses. And probably dressed in black.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 1, 2006)

I can be there whenever, can finish at 3ish if i so desire. I'll PM you my number when i get home.


----------



## refugee (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll txt when I get on the train. About 6.





I think maidmarian's coming too.


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 4, 2006)

I did indeed !


----------



## Supine (Nov 4, 2006)

Damn. Maybe arranging exact details / having phone numbers may have helped.

Still had a good evening though, so that's ok 

Someone sent me a pm from the malt x. - what technology!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 4, 2006)

Mauvais is a geek God! 

Can barely use a phone myself


----------



## obanite (Nov 19, 2006)

Another meet up please!


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 22, 2006)

OK ---- suggest a place, date & time ?


----------



## k_s (Nov 22, 2006)

Missed the last one due to lack of funds, would be up for future drinks though.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2006)

Getting close to the silly season where everyone's booked up, mind.

Then we have the lean, skint, cold months.  

Hell, I'll take out a loan, count me in.


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 26, 2006)

Peacock , Friday 8pm ? 

Can we abandon this thread & use the newer one (which I'll bump)?


----------

